# Pizza Peel



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is my attempt at making a pizza peel. You can see more of how I made this over at: www.woodlogger.com


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

Nice job. Here are a couple of the ones I have made for friends.
When using the fence to set distance for a crosscut, then moving the fence, you can't be sure repeat cuts will be exactly the same. If you make a 1" spacer block to attach to your fence, you can leave it on when you make cuts. Just be sure it's before the blade.
Mine is shown on the fence, with a featherboard, and sacrificial fence. Not used at same time!
Making it exactly 1" lets you use the fence scale and cursor to set distance. Just subtract 1".
I used a thickness planer with a sled to taper the peel.
I like the corner template. I just use can lids, or something else round of the right radius.
Again, nice job.


----------



## Daris (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow, these look awesome pirate. I really like the look of the one on the right.

Great tip on attaching a block on the fence. I've always just slid the fence over. I like the little jig you have attached to yours. Did you just make your own fence?


----------



## Pirate (Jul 23, 2009)

It's a Jet Exacta fence, with a Biesemeyer curser (easier to see)
I put a t track on top, and it has been great to attach stuff.


----------

